
Ask HN: What are you grateful for? - yesenadam
In life. I was going to ask &quot;What are you most grateful for?&quot; but why make people pick just one thing, or have to choose which is #1.
======
lang_lang
Right now I am just grateful to be alive and healthy, yes things could be
better but you have to look at the small things first.

